# looking for really good shoes to ride with flats?



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

looking for really good shoes to ride with flats, I have a set of mosh halfsteps. looking for something thats really going to stick to the pedals. If you know of anything that works well I'd really appreciate! :thumbsup:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

5.10.


----------



## nurseman (Feb 27, 2009)

got a pair of 5.10 impact high size 10 I will see you for 65 bucks plus shipping if you want. Been used probably 8 times total, perfect shape. I just ride clipless mainly.


----------



## Spokerider (Apr 25, 2005)

You`ll get the same answer over and over.........
5.10.


----------



## AladdinP (Sep 25, 2010)

Beating a dead horse at this point, but yeah, 5.10. I bought a set of spitfires a while ago. Wore them casually, wore them hiking, and wore them biking. I've climbed mountains while wearing them. It's been about a year now and they're looking a bit raggy after all the abuse I've put them through, but functionally they're exactly the same as when I bought them.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Five.Ten impact. Always the difficult question


----------



## Golf Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it advisable to use clipless shoes like the Pearl Izumi X-Road? I am thinking the stiffer soles would still be good even when not clipped in on platforms. Is this flawed thinking? Are the soles not grippy enough?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Golf Nut said:


> Is it advisable to use clipless shoes like the Pearl Izumi X-Road? I am thinking the stiffer soles would still be good even when not clipped in on platforms. Is this flawed thinking? Are the soles not grippy enough?


i wouldn't. five tens are made with stiff soles. for what you would pay for the pearl izumi, you could just get a pair of five tens.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

I went a different route after finding the 5.10 Impacts a little heavy for XC pedaling.

I bought the Shimao AM40s. They have a Vibram sole that sticks like glue. The looks aren't the best but they are a nice solid shoe. These have been discontinued but still can be found. The new version is the AM41. My wife has a pair of these. The only thing the 40 has over the newer 41 is an additional rigid shoe insert to use as an option which I do.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

ThumperGary said:


> I went a different route after finding the 5.10 Impacts a little heavy for XC pedaling.
> 
> I bought the Shimao AM40s. They have a Vibram sole that sticks like glue. The looks aren't the best but they are a nice solid shoe. These have been discontinued but still can be found. The new version is the AM41. My wife has a pair of these. The only thing the 40 has over the newer 41 is an additional rigid shoe insert to use as an option which I do.


five ten makes many other models of shoes that are lighter than the impacts, which i also find bulky and awkward.

i also have the AM40's and while they are a great shoe they do no stick as well as any of the five ten models designed for riding. for me this is a good thing as i found the five tens almost too sticky and difficult to make small adjustments. the teva links are a great shoe as well with a 'stickiness' very similar to the AM40's.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

*5.10s all the way*

by far, 5.10 Impact is the shoe to get ... it just might not be the only pair of 5.10 to own ... Freerider would a good light alternative for really hot days. stay away from Teva Links as that is a horrible shoe with less stickiness than my regular running shoe -- was the worst money i've ever spent so far in mountain biking.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i always mention this one - Vans Gravel - sole sticky/stiffness somewhere between 5.10s and the vibrams. simple skate style and way lighter than both. 90bucks @ vans' webstore.


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

Worth noting - I nice pair of BMX pedals will grip on any shoe.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

661 Filter is nice, stiff and sticky, and has SPD as a bonus. I would only get them if I would use SPD.
Otherwise 5.10. The Impact are wide shoes, so make sure you try them on. May be too wide for you.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nike Free


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I 2nd the Vans Gravel. Been XC'ing in'em since late summer with no issues. They're comfortable for climbing, good grip, & other than being dirty, no issues with soles getting torn up by pins or stiching/glueing. Still thinking of going with the High Impacts next summer just to keep all the dirt out of my shoes.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

5.10 dirtbags are what I use and they work great. Free shipping and 10% off @ dirtbag, Shoes, Men at Zappos.com


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

Any thoughts abou 5 10 Line King compared with Impacts?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

hmpoliveira said:


> Any thoughts abou 5 10 Line King compared with Impacts?


line king is a skate shoes impact is a mtb specific shoes. I think they are the top choice from 5.10.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I rock an old ass pair of Etnies. 

They seem to work just fine.


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

The Teva Pinner or Links are worth a look. I've got the Pinner's and I'm very happy with them in every way.


----------



## Psynaut (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree that the 5.10 Impact are the best choice.


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

5.10 impact.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> line king is a skate shoes impact is a mtb specific shoes. I think they are the top choice from 5.10.


The Line King is actually a 'freeride/BMX' shoe according to 5.10. Mine work just fine for going up and down, although the tongues may bother you when pedalling depending on how you like them to fit (being a high shoe). Once I got on the bike it didn't bother me though.


----------



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a pair of 5 10s and love them! Yes a little heavy for XC riding but its worth it! Thanks for all the advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## drunkenlogger (Mar 12, 2012)

*Tennie*

Has anybody used the 5.10 tennies? Looking for something I can wear around and the impacts are pretty bulky.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

drunkenlogger said:


> Has anybody used the 5.10 tennies? Looking for something I can wear around and the impacts are pretty bulky.


Tennies like what model? I have freeryder and baron they are not as bulky as impact and still plenty of grip:thumbsup:


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like Adidas Samba.


----------



## drunkenlogger (Mar 12, 2012)

*five tennies*

mimi, I was looking at the five tennies, which are really climbing shoes. I'm going to end up getting either the spitfire or the freeriders, though.

Oh, and I wore sambas last time I went out and they were brutal.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Free rider is a very easy shoes to live with I can wear it from home then drive to the trail. Although I prefer hitop model like the impact hi but found myself grabbing the free rider quite often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfdawson (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought 510 Sam hills. Kinda heavy shoe with stiff sole. Paired with speedplay drillium pedals= grippy. A first I wasn't really liking them because of the weight and bulky feeling, but I took a couple of spills and realized that the padding on the tongue and ankle was what saved my feet ankles for getting scraped up. Bought from amazon.com


----------



## icheney (Nov 2, 2011)

Teva Links rock try um out. got them paired with Wellgo Mg-1 platforms and stick supper good never slipped pedals yet even in wet weather. plus they are a little stiffer so great for climbing


----------



## drunkenlogger (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, so I ordered the 5.10 spitfires and they came yesterday. However, they have the Phantom rubber rather than the S1 rubber that was advertised. Should I return these and find some others, or will it not make a significant difference?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mimi1885 said:


> Free rider is a very easy shoes to live with I can wear it from home then drive to the trail. Although I prefer hitop model like the impact hi but found myself grabbing the free rider quite often.


I generally ride in my Impacts, and wear Freeriders as casual, around town shoes. I went out for a ride in the Freeriders yesterday just for giggles and b/c I couldn't be bothered, and the difference in stiffness is pretty significant. The Freeriders really do feel like sneakers by comparison. Nice for shorter rides around town and ending up at the taproom without clown shoes, but I wouldn't want to do an all-day ride in them.

One thing about the Impact (lows) is that they might as well have a funnel around them for all the dirt and debris they seem to swallow.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Picked up a pair of 5 10 Freerides off of ebay brand new for $30. Love them


----------



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

icheney said:


> Teva Links rock try um out. got them paired with Wellgo Mg-1 platforms and stick supper good never slipped pedals yet even in wet weather. plus they are a little stiffer so great for climbing


I agree, and they look great for those after ride soda shop adventures:ihih:


----------

